# NOTD April 1st, 2011



## moriesnailart (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi guys!

I did this manicure on my nails based on the Britto designs and I'm totally obsessed now, it looks like I have a sticker on my nails.

This is what it looks like:









I drew everything on my nail with a Sharpie and then started painting the colors with my dotting tool, like you would in a coloring book.

Hope you like it!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! that is too awesome!  You are one seriously talented woman.  You can come do my nails anytime you want!

Here's my pitiful looking manicure for the day.  I took my artificial nails off because I'm trying to get used to not having them on while I do the Trind challenge.  I haven't had nail polish on my real nails in months.  This is as long as they'll get on their own.  They're so thin and weak they just don't grow.  I've used every nail product, vitamin, etc and they never get stronger or longer.  It's been that way my whole life.  I was so excited when I was pregnant with my kids because everyone told me the pre-natal vitamins would make my nails grow.  NOT! hahahahaha, oh well, maybe that Trind stuff will work.

Nail Polish:

Ulta - Pink Leather

Avon Base Coat

Sally Hansen Instant Dry Top coat


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

@ Adri - Wow!! What detail!  Very (very) cool!!

@ Jean - I know EXACTLY what you're talking about.  When I took off the acrylic over my real nails (due to finances) my nails were a mess - I had to cut them down to the nubs.  But then again, they havent seen the light of day in YEARS.  I've used the *Nail Tek* Foundation II Ridge-Filling religiously and have been happy with the results.  Its been a few months and I can't complain.  Good luck with the Trind products!


----------



## llehsal (Apr 1, 2011)

Wooo...nice girls!  And Jean, my nails were the same as yours.  Just not growing, for some reason now, they seem to be growing alot and much more healthy...I wish I could tell you why.  I also did the acrylic thing for some time but when I took them off, wowee!  My nails were a high mess....so thin and brittle, it takes a while to get back to normal.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't do acrylic nails at the salon because they are expensive and too hard on my real nails.  I've been doing glue ons at home and I don't file the top of my nail like they do at salons, so thankfully I don't have the major problems after removing nails like others getting acrylic would.  My nails are just thin and weak by nature I guess.  I can literally bend them with no effort because they're so thin. 



> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wooo...nice girls!  And Jean, my nails were the same as yours.  Just not growing, for some reason now, they seem to be growing alot and much more healthy...I wish I could tell you why.  I also did the acrylic thing for some time but when I took them off, wowee!  My nails were a high mess....so thin and brittle, it takes a while to get back to normal.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW Impressive nail art there girl!! I love the pinks this summer trying to get every shade lol!! Right now my nails are a topaz kinda of color from Tarina Tarantino's hypernova collection called empire, its the same color as my first car so I had to have it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2011)

So pretty ladies!! I'm loving the detailed work Adri. You are very talented! I'm also loving the pink Jeannine! I love anything pink and that's a such a pretty pink color for nails.


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 1, 2011)

These are amazing! 



> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 1, 2011)

Those must have been a ton of work but turned out gorgeous.


----------



## tismama (Apr 1, 2011)

@moriesnailart- i LOVE it! that must have taken a long time.





Sinful Colors Professional Nail Polish 830 Pinky Glitter


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

@Tis- that polish is pretty and oh my goodness you have beautifully graceful hands. Sooooooooo jealous!


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, had to redue my nails last night ( thanks Jean!) Went with a team spirit design. I'm a coach of a high school softball team so I'm working some Saber pride with Gold and Black.





Base Color: Sinful Nail Color in "It's Like This"

Stamp Color: Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Black


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it Vixie! I'm all about team spirit too! Love my Saints football team. Again, I'm so sorry (hiding my face in shame). I'm still wondering what the white squigglies were?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

Just did my nails for the weekend.  I wanted to try out my new polish.  Its Nail Junkie from Sinful Colors.  I picked it up on sale at Walgreens, and I must say I wasn't happy with it.  It went on more like a gel than a polish (was very thick).  While I only needed to apply two coats (as apposed to the three for regular glitter polish), I still preferred the more fluent stroke of a polish.  I was tempted to add thinner (polish remover) to the bottle, but being that this was my first application of the color, I wanted to see how it would turn out.

Here are the products I used in their order.





And here is the color on my hands, pardon the ruff edges, I hadnt washed my hands yet:





Thanks to my S/O for taking the pictures (he's soo patient with me)!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

That color is so pretty! I need to get to walgreens.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 2, 2011)

Morie, that is so stinkin cute! &lt;3

And Dream, I LOVE Nail Junkie!!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was tempted to add thinner (polish remover) to the bottle, but being that this was my first application of the color, I wanted to see how it would turn out.


 Pretty nails, but polish remover and polish thinner are not the same thing. D: Remover breaks down your polish while thinner restores evaporated properties.


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 2, 2011)

@DreamWarrior: That's a gorgeous color, I want it!


----------



## tismama (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Jean! I like that shiney pink polish you have..how do you like the Ulta formula?

@vixie i love that gold!

@dreamwarrior- i love it! i'm just discovering sinful colors and i love their polishes so far


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 2, 2011)

Vixie did you use stamps there??  They are my new favorite thing, I wanted to ask for a pic of your nails from the hip hop pic I could see they looked really cool!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a turquoise like the sparkly one on with opi's shatter on top, won't post a pic as it's a few days old now and starting to chip!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Tis! I don't know how it wears yet. Nothing wears well on my real nails.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW everyone has done a fantastic job with your nails!! I love all of them.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jean I don't know why that is but I am the same way, after a few days I can peel all the nail polish off without remover I do use a nail oil often so maybe that's why, but even when I don't use it there are few polishes I own that won't peel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vixie did you use stamps there??  They are my new favorite thing, I wanted to ask for a pic of your nails from the hip hop pic I could see they looked really cool!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a turquoise like the sparkly one on with opi's shatter on top, won't post a pic as it's a few days old now and starting to chip!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yup! That's a Bundle Monster Stamp. From the plate BM 07.


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love it Vixie! I'm all about team spirit too! Love my Saints football team. Again, I'm so sorry (hiding my face in shame). I'm still wondering what the white squigglies were?



Oh my no worries! I was thinking it was like the 60's wallpaper retro flowers. But really I have no idea what it was supposed to be! haha


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nails, but polish remover and polish thinner are not the same thing. D: Remover breaks down your polish while thinner restores evaporated properties.



Sooo question then, I add polish remover (acetone) to the polish to thin it out or am I damaging the polish? 

Its what the salon does so I assumed it was an ok thing?! 

Let me know, because I dont want to ruin the polish just make it more workable.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo question then, I add polish remover (acetone) to the polish to thin it out or am I damaging the polish?
> 
> ...


 Yes, you are damaging the polish. Seche Restore is my favorite thinner, try it!


----------

